# Watch it now! - Flex Power Tools - DetailFest Live Broadcast!



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*Watch it now! - DetailFest Saturday and Sunday Classes - Live Broadcast!*

*Watch it now! - DetailFest Saturday and Sunday Classes - Live Broadcast!*

Autogeek is always leading the way with new and innovative educational firsts! We're proud to share our *"Live Broadcasts"* from this year's 6th Annual DetailFest in the order of our Saturday and Sunday class schedule.

We would like to thank our VIP Pro Detailer Guests of Honor *Joe Fernandez* and _*Renny Doyle*_ along with representatives from our featured companies, _*Bob Eichelberg*_, _*Dr. David Ghodoussi*_, _*Rick Goldstein*_, _*Jason Rose*_, _*David Pedre*_, _*Chris Lamb*_, _*Doug Lamb*_, _*Steve Gay*_ and _*Sam Lankford*_.

Also a HUGE thank you to, Max McKee, President and CEO of Palm Beach Motoring for having the vision and entrepreneurial spirit to provide the resources to video and broadcast these classes live and to now make them available online.

*Saturday Class 1
Flex Polishers Class with Bob Eichelberg*​




*Saturday Class 2
Optimum Polymer Technologies with David Ghodoussi*​




*Saturday Class 3
RaggTopp Products with Rick Goldstein*​




*Sunday Class 1
Meguiar's Microfiber DA Correction System with Jason Rose*​




*Sunday Class 2
Removing Swirls using Pinnacle Polishes with Mike Phillips*​




*Sunday Class 3
Pad Washing with Chris Lamb and the Grit Guard Universal Pad Washer
Motorcycle Detailing with Steve Gay from S100 and Sam Lankford from Ultima*​




As time allows we will be uploading the other classes so stay tuned...

Also, feel free to share this video with your car buddies via e-mailing them the link to this thread or sharing the link to this thread on other forums _as long as you abide by the forum rules._

There's lots of powerful detailing tips and technique for both detailing cars and running a detailing business shared throughout these classes.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Had a quick look, and then noticed its an hour long, id dread to think how long that bad boy took to upload to youtube. As soon as i get some spare time il be watching this one. 

Thanks

James


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

james b said:


> Had a quick look, and then noticed its an hour long, id dread to think how long that bad boy took to upload to youtube. As soon as i get some spare time il be watching this one.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> James


Hi James,

The classes were promoted as 1-hour mini classes and there's been very little editing performed, so these video broadcasts truly capture the experience of attending a mini class here at DetailFest.


----------



## Eric the Red (Sep 14, 2010)

I watched it and it was very good and mike does that guy renny really polish air force 1, hope there are more videos to come
Rob


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Eric the Red said:


> I watched it and it was very good and mike does that guy renny really polish air force 1, hope there are more videos to come
> Rob


Yes, he really does polish Air Force One along with a team of people.

And there are 5 more live broadcasts being placed onto YouTube as time permits.


----------



## Eric the Red (Sep 14, 2010)

How does someone get a job polishing A/F 1


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Eric the Red said:


> How does someone get a job polishing A/F 1


By *starting out* working on whatever comes your way and always doing a stellar job. Then keep moving forward, building your reputation to the point that it precedes you...

Nobody starts out detailing Airforce One, just like most detailers don't start out detailing mega-buck exotics, classics and special interest cars...

You have to start somewhere and then stick to it...


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*Watch it now! - Optimum Polymer Technologies with David Ghodoussi*

*Watch it now! - Optimum Polymer Technologies with David Ghodoussi - DetailFest Live Broadcast!*

We had a lot of requests for the Saturday and Sunday Mini-Classes we broadcast live at DetailFest this year and we're happy to announce that we're getting these uploaded for your viewing pleasure!

The Optimum Class with Dr. David Ghodoussi was our second class on Saturday and without further ado... here it is!

*Watch it now!*
*Optimum Polymer Technologies with David Ghodoussi*
*DetailFest Live Broadcast!*​




As time allows we will be uploading the other classes so stay tuned...

Also, feel free to share this video with your car buddies via e-mailing them the link to this thread or on other forums as long as you abide by the forum rules.

:thumb:


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

that was a good watch Mike! love optimum products, 

when will we see opticoat 2.0 over here in the UK? 

and i especially liked you thinking you were getting a hand shake and then having a big yawn later on :lol:

thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

****Update***

*The RaggTopp Class with Rick Goldstein has now been added to the first post in this thread as has the Optimum Class.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Great post mike Thankyou


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

****Update***

*The Grit Guard Pad Washing Class and Motorcycle Detailing Class has been added to the list of Live Broadcast Videos in the first message of this thread.

:thumb:


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

Excellent! What a cracking way to while away my week off work!


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

There's a lot of information about a wide variety of topics shared throughout all of the 6 different videos...

Something for everyone...


:thumb:


----------



## 550_VRS (Jan 11, 2011)

great vids mike ... thx


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

Having watched most of the video's, they are inspirational! Wish we had something like that over here. I now fully understand and can perform the 'picking the line of polish up off the paint', which has cut the splatter down.

Been browsing the autogeek forums for weeks now too, addictive shizzle!


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Here's a brand new how-to feature I shot with Bryan Fuller on Two Guys Garage TV show... I think it shows it a couple of times...






:thumb:


----------

